# New 2011 Anonimo Professionale CNS Watch Photos.. BIG, BOLD and BEAUTIFUL!



## abouttime (Jul 16, 2008)

*Anonimo Professionale CNS Watch*













* Model #mod-6000-cns* *NEW 2011 model. Automatic movement, caliber ANONIMO 01.0 on base ETA 2824-2, rotor manufactured to Anonimo specifications; 21 jewels. Colimassoné finish, adjusted 4 positions, 28.800 A/h. Power reserve 40 hours. Watch case is sand-blasted AISI 316 Plus stainless steel, 45.00 mm diameter, maximum diameter at the protection crown tool 46.40 mm; satinated bezel and back cover. The locking system of the bezel and back cover works with external female thread bars, easily replaceable and connected to the back cover, and rotation hinges at h. 9. Great dimensions crown, comfortable hold, with innovative locking system in protected position at h. 4 and warning red signal. Automatic helium expulsion valve. Extra thick domed sapphire crystal. Watch functions hours, minutes, central seconds, magnified date window at 4:00. Dial is extra thick, hour indexes treated with Superluminova luminous coating for superior day/night readability. Superluminova treated baton hands and thread central seconds hand. Magnified date window at 4:00. Wrist strap is waterproof, rubber strap NBR injected. Anonimo engraved on reverse of stainless steel deployment buckle. Water resistance to 200 ATM. THIS IS A PROFESSIONAL DIVING WATCH THAT CAN WITHSTAND DEPTHS OF 200ATM (6792 FEET approximately). Anonimo Professionale CNS Diving Watch.

**Retail Price $8,400.00*

See more photos of this fantastic Italian timepiece here;

All current Anonimo Watches available, call today.


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice dial, thanks for sharing Steve, but why they only invert the dial?

For ppl who have problems with the large crown that can be an option to invert his dial then the crown goes to the left.


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

As you all know I am as big an Anonimo fan as they come.
Love the face and the hands!!!
Not getting the inverted case. Sorry does not work for me.
Just my .02


----------



## abouttime (Jul 16, 2008)

The Professionale line is a very big bold watch. Anonimo sets the crown on the left side of the case so that when you tilt you hand up (back) the top of your hand / wrist does not dig into the crown. Many other watch companies do this now as well.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

abouttime said:


> The Professionale line is a very big bold watch. Anonimo sets the crown on the left side of the case so that when you tilt you hand up (back) the top of your hand / wrist does not dig into the crown. Many other watch companies do this now as well.


As discussed before this just looks like it was built wrong to me. It would be so much better down and at the 4:30. Some trends just do not need to be copied and most Destro watches have the crown in the middle.


----------



## revangel (Jan 19, 2011)

samanator said:


> It would be so much better down and at the 4:30. Some trends just do not need to be copied and most Destro watches have the crown in the middle.


I agree.. it was fine the way it was.


----------



## ericfeuer (Feb 8, 2007)

loos terrible with that case and crown backward....sorry...love the dial and thats it...Ill pass


----------

